# any furries into ensemble stars?



## uchuuken (Nov 9, 2020)

i love enstars it’s one of my favorite games
is anyone into the games  i wanna make some new friends!!!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 9, 2020)

uchuuken said:


> i love enstars it’s one of my favorite games
> is anyone into the games  i wanna make some new friends!!!


I haven't played nor heard of it, but after looking into it with a quick search, it seems like a neat little game! I'd love to hear more about it!


----------



## uchuuken (Nov 9, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> I haven't played nor heard of it, but after looking into it with a quick search, it seems like a neat little game! I'd love to hear more about it!


it’s a fun game!!! there’s both a rhythm game and a standard gameplay game! i recognize the character in your profile pic!
his name is izumi sena and he’s from a unit called knights!!!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 10, 2020)

uchuuken said:


> it’s a fun game!!! there’s both a rhythm game and a standard gameplay game! i recognize the character in your profile pic!
> his name is izumi sena and he’s from a unit called knights!!!


Interesting! Sounds like a nice game! And really now? I just chose this profile picture because it went well with an OC I had, but it's pretty amazing to hear that you know this guy! Top marks pal!


----------



## uchuuken (Nov 10, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Interesting! Sounds like a nice game! And really now? I just chose this profile picture because it went well with an OC I had, but it's pretty amazing to hear that you know this guy! Top marks pal!






i can pretty much recognize any enstars character in profile pics lmao
also yeah that’s izumi!!! he has good fashion taste tbh


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 10, 2020)

uchuuken said:


> View attachment 93498
> i can pretty much recognize any enstars character in profile pics lmao
> also yeah that’s izumi!!! he has good fashion taste tbh


Huh, indeed that's the one! And from reading the personality section of the character, I must agree! And good for you pal! I'm glad you know them well!


----------

